# Poulan 2150 Chainsaw



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a poulan 2150 that I am working on for a friend. The fuel lines are bad. Does anyone know the size line needed for the fuel filter to carb line and the line from the primer bulb return to the tank. I would like to get bulk line so as to have some in the future.
Thanks for any assistance.
Tom
Never mind, I found the information I was looking for.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For the fuel line feeding the carburetor the size I use is:
.080" ID
.140" OD
.030" wall thickness

For the return line (larger) I use:
3/32" ID
3/16" OD
3/64" wall thickness


----------

